# Horror Fans, It's Gonna Be a Good -- and Blu -- Halloween...



## Osage_Winter

I stumbled across many-an-announcement with regard to some awesome titles gearing up for this fall/Halloween season on Blu-ray, beyond, of course, the announcement Mike had made here about the _Friday the 13th_ Complete Collection set (this is still on my "maybe" list); if my beloved Black Lab/Aussie Shepherd hadn't begun getting really sick this past Halloween, I would be even more estatic about these announcements...but his death during the past Hannukah/Christmas season has made enjoying the fall-into-winter transitional period very, very hard to bear...almost impossibly so, in fact. 

Let's begin with one of my favorite franchises in all of motion picture history, as somewhat cheesy and "inaccurate" (in some instances) as they were -- Shout! has announced, in conjunction with MGM, the arrival of a *Amityville Horror Trilogy* Blu-ray set which will include the first three films in this long-running franchise:

















Now, growing up not too far from the infamous real home in Long Island, New York, I have always been fascinated by the cases that spawned public awareness of what happened in Amityville and have written several papers on the matter for pre-law classes I took years ago at New York's Hofstra University; I won't go into the details about this now legendary tale that many in the world call a hoax as brought on by the late George and Kathy Lutz, as there's just too much that can be said about it as well as the events that followed (as well as the DeFeo murders that came before them), but as a fan of nearly all the films in the horror franchise (okay...maybe not the one in which a mirror from the "Amityville house" begins killing yuppies that have acquired it, or the clock that possesses Stephen Macht and his family when he gets it from the infamous house during a construction project...or the standing lamp that comes from the home and which possesses Patty Duke and her kids in _Amityville 4: The Evil Escapes_...or the dollhouse that's an exact replica of the Amityville residence or...wait...that makes all the direct-to-video entries that were utter garbage in comparison to the first three MGM-sanctioned titles!), I was quick to purchase MGM's _Amityville Horror Collection_ four-disc DVD set when it came out some years back. The first film in the series, Stuart Rosenberg's _The Amityville Horror_, based on Jay Anson's book, received the most restoration care with a high-def mastering transfer and a reworked Dolby Digital 5.1 track. Both are very effective in result, the film itself never looking or really sounding better. The second and third films, _Amityville II: The Possession_ and _Amityville 3-D_ (also known on cable channel circuits when it came out as _Amityville: The Demon_), both fared slightly worse than the original title, though the second film looks as good as it's going to with an anamorphic widescreen version on one side and a full screen variant on the other; the third film looks pretty cruddy on MGM's DVD due to the soft, out-of-focus non-3D visuals that were converted from 3D elements for this release. Further, _Amityville II_'s English Dolby Digital mono track is servicable at best with limited dynamic range and unsatisfying ultimate results. The third film carries a Dolby 5.1 track, but it's weak and shrill in most places. I am HOPING that Shout! and MGM will finally rework the second and third films in this set and give them updated surround audio elements that can really fit in the scheme of the visuals; what is NOT going to be included in this Blu-ray set, and what is ultimately making me hold on to my DVD box set if I buy the Blu-rays because it WAS included in MGM's box set, is the awesome History Channel documentary about the real-life haunting and murder stories surrounding this now-infamous house in New York, featuring the first authorized interview with George and Kathy Lutz in over 20 years. Also interesting to note is the possibility of some VERY cool (and, finally authentic) box cover art for each of the discs, which would make this set worth the price of admission as well -- judging from the teasers Shout! sent out regarding the artwork for the individual discs in the set, it seems fans may be getting treated to the original theatrical poster artwork for the titles instead of the rather rogue, random art MGM chose for the box set discs (especially on the second and third films, which had awesome original poster art). This is what they may look like:
























Of note is _Amityville II_'s original theatrical poster art -- which I actually have framed -- depicting the side of the "film house" bathed in an eerie blue light and boasting a bit of a backstory regarding the Lutzes and what they went through in this home (the second film was more of a "prequel"). THIS is what fans wanted for the artwork on the DVD releases (Region 1) but instead got this:










Further, with regard to _Amityville 3-D_, the original "demon claw" artwork seems to be possibly making its way as artwork for that Blu-ray Disc cover, and that's good news indeed -- and, there is still some debate, but fans MAY be getting a special 3D version of the film, restored and ready to be viewed on 3D-capable TVs and players. 

Shout! has a long-running history of including rather...well..."cartoonish" and quasi-antimated artwork for many of its back-catalog title releases like _Halloween II_ and _Halloween III_ as well as the _Phantasms_ which were all rather off-putting to many fans of these closet horror classics; if they decide to go the route of including original theatrical art for the Blu-ray set of the Amityville films, it will definitely be for the better. 

SPEAKING OF _HALLOWEEN_...

One of the best independent films of all time -- and arguably the best slasher film in the genre for its use of mood, atmosphere and minimalist gore tactics -- is getting some restoration efforts for Blu-ray (FINALLY!) and will be out in time for the season which bears its name. 

http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3...r-art-for-halloween-35th-anniversary-blu-ray/

http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3...-transfer-for-halloween-35th-anniversary-blu/

Dean Cundey returns to the editor's chair for a much more accurate take on John Carpenter's legendary *Halloween* -- a new _*35th Anniversary Edition*_ of this seminal little shocker is due out September 24, with Amazon orders taking place here:

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-35th-Anniversary-Edition-Blu-ray/dp/B00DOB3N56










The release will be in a "digibook" format, as seen above, and fans will finally be able to upgrade from the rather horrid (in my opinion) Anchor Bay/Starz Blu-ray release that was so stripped down and unsensational, it was almost a travesty for a film of this caliber. Anchor Bay has finally gone back and given this film what it needed in HD -- a new Blu-ray transfer in 1080p WITH Dean Cundey's assistance for correcting the color timing of the original BD release; the disc will also boast a new 7.1 surround mix (the original mono audio will be included as well) and a plethora of interesting background notes in the digibook package, much like Warner's _Exorcist_ BD release. 

_John Carpenter's Halloween_ has always had a sort of stigma around it in the home theater hobbyist community due to its many release variants on DVD, leading to "arguments" about which version was the most accurate or enjoyable to watch -- for what it's worth, from my understanding and all the information I was able to gather from an interview conduced with producer Debra Hill, the circa 1999 THX approved release of the film on DVD (with the simple Michael Myers mask on the cover) is the definitive transfer of _Halloween_ as it restores Cundey's original color timing elements and ultimate vision for the visuals. I still own that DVD and refuse to get rid of it because of this reason -- even though I bought Anchor Bay's Blu-ray when it first hit shelves -- and I am hoping fans now get a REAL definitive variant of _Halloween_ in high def...

Further -- I was one of the (seemingly) few that DIDN'T care for Anchor Bay/Starz's original stripped down Blu-ray of this title; to my eyes, the visuals and presentation was riddled with way too much film grain (to the point it was distracting) in addition to other problems beyond just the incorrect color timing issue. This will probably be a double-dip for me, though I wish Anchor Bay would authorize a complete box set collection of all the _Halloween_ films so fans could at least have the original, the sequel, _Halloween III: Season of the Witch_ and _Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers_ all in one place on Blu-ray (the rest of the titles in the franchise were laughable garbage). 

More news to follow!


----------



## tripplej

You know, for some reason, even thou I like to watch horror movies, I never saw this. Hard to believe. 

I will have to check this series out when it is available. Thanks for letting me know about this.

My all time favorite horror series is "The Omen".. Classic but great movie!


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> You know, for some reason, even thou I like to watch horror movies, I never saw this. Hard to believe.
> 
> I will have to check this series out when it is available. Thanks for letting me know about this.
> 
> My all time favorite horror series is "The Omen".. Classic but great movie!


Hey JJJ!

No problem; you GOTTA check out at least the original _Amityville Horror_ (and NOT the awful remake with Ryan Reynolds; that was a complete travesty and utter fabrication of the real events that plagued two families and an entire town); the second film in the franchise is very much like _The Exorcist_ and even contains a near copy of the end exorcism sequence at its climax...but it has always been a creepy favorite of mine...

In a nutshell, here's the story behind these projects: In the 1970s, an Italian-American family named the DeFeos moved into a sprawling Dutch Colonial home in the seaside village of Amityville, New York and were immediately having problems -- the eldest son, Ronnie (known as "Butch" amongst his friends) was hooked on drugs and had a very bad reputation in the neighborhood, eventually getting into literal fistfights with his father, Ronald Sr. In the early morning hours one November morning, Ronnie took a Marlin rifle and gunned his entire family to death, at first telling police it was a Mafia hit (because of his dad's ties) but then confessing to the murders himself. He later tried many explanations -- demonic possession, insanity, even at one point claiming his sister Dawn was in on the killings with him. He received consecutive back-to-back life sentences and continues to be denied parole to this day -- however, several troubling mysteries about the case still linger...one of which, disturbingly so, is the fact that Ronnie was able to blast all the members of his family away in their sleep, yet NO ONE woke up during the ordeal with each explosion of the rifle. It was thought that perhaps the son drugged his family members at dinner that night, but no drugs were found in their systems at autopsy. There's also a notion that the DeFeo bodies were found in a "face down" position on their beds, which was supposedly the position by which the Native American tribes that once occupied the land at 112 Ocean Avenue in Amityville centuries earlier buried their dead as well as those accused of practicing witchcraft; this is where the "cursed Indian burial ground" theory came from regarding the house in Amityville.

About a year later, the Lutz family -- George and Kathy and Kathy's three children from a previous marriage -- were house hunting in New York's Long Island when they came upon Amityville, ultimately shown the old DeFeo house by their realtor. Only after they fell in love with the sprawling Dutch Colonial house does the realtor tell them about the home's greusome past -- even though they have a modest budget and George's surveying business is in the toilet, they pay $80K for the DeFeo home and decide to ignore the fact that six people were murdered in it. This is where many critics and de-bunkers claim the Lutzes came up with a "hoax" story to get rich and cash in on the DeFeo murder case -- the Lutzes claim that after some 28 or so days (it's very hazy) in the house, they were "driven out" by "supernatural events" that just couldn't be explained. Jay Anson's book version details these "horrors" that include disembodied voices telling a priest to "get out" when he attempts to bless the house, a room full of flies in the dead of winter, George's waking each morning at 3:15 am (the established time of the DeFeo killings), a red-eyed "pig creature" their daughter Missy plays with named "Jodie" and much more. The media sensation that followed the Lutzes and their haunted house story took on such a frenzied pitch, it is like no other haunted home story told to this day. The words "Amityville Horror" have themselves become an almost cottage industry, with millions of people converging on the Lutz/DeFeo home after the book and film came out and dozens upon dozens of "psychic researchers" along with them. 

Sadly, George and Kathy are now both deceased but they ended up getting a divorce many years before; even still, a PLETHORA of theories, events, lawsuits and investigations have been created in the wake of their "Amityville Horror" story...some have dedicated their lives to proving their case was a money-making hoax while others have gone to varying lengths to investigate the possibility of a demonic presence on the property. Since the Lutzes moved out, there have been several owners the house has passed hands between, with none of them reporting "supernatural activity" -- except, they say, for the throngs of people who STILL run up to the home to get a glimpse inside or ring the doorbell for no reason at all. The home has been given a new look out front -- it's actually situated on a "side lot," so the side of the house faces the street and the front door sits on the side -- to discourage people from coming but I have been there many times and it's still recognizable as the "Amityville House." Further, the address has been changed and is no longer "112 Ocean Avenue" as everyone knew it; the change of the house's appearance was due to its instantly-recognizable "quarter moon windows" in the top floor as seen in all the film variants about the story, but what many people don't know is that the house as seen in the first three films was actually located in Toms River, New Jersey and was picked because it was a much more "dramatic representation" of the real 112 Ocean Avenue...

_*The way 112 Ocean Avenue, the site of the DeFeo murders and Lutz "haunting," looked when the stories first broke:*_










_*The way the house (with a new address) looks today:*_

















*The house in Toms River, New Jersey used in the films about the Amityville stories:*










*As you can see, many alterations were made to THIS home as well as the real one, due to the constant public activity plaguing the owners of the New Jersey house as well...some facades were used in the shooting of the Amityville trilogy entries to this Toms River house, and here are some more shots of what it pretty much looks like today:*



















*Filming crews on The Amityville Horror and Amityville II: The Possession had to rig certain facades and side frames to make the house look like THIS for the films:*




















































*And, the absolute JOKE that was the "house" from The Amityville Horror remake starring Ryan Reynolds:*










Many people supposedly "connected" to _The Amityville Horror_ also died tragic deaths, believed by occult enthusiasts to be direct result of "exposure" to the home and its story -- Jay Anson, author of the novel who documented the Lutz "ordeal" in this house suffered a fatal heart attack before he could even enjoy the riches from the book's sales. An editor Anson gave a manuscript to in order to read died mysteriously with the manuscript still on the front seat of her car when the vehicle hit a ditch and she somehow "drowned." One of the de-bunkers of the Lutz case, Stephen Kaplan, who wrote _The Amityville Horror Conspiracy_, also suffered some kind of fatal heart problem during this whole ordeal. Meanwhile, parapsychologist Hans Holzer, who wrote _Murder in Amityville_, actually believed the property at 112 Ocean Avenue in Amityville, New York is -- and always has been -- inhabited by the vengeful spirits of Native American chiefs who believe their land is being desecrated by people who live in the house. He believes Ronald DeFeo was "possessed" by one of these Indian chiefs when he murdered his family -- and the film _Amityville II: The Possession_ is based on Holzer's book, albeit with many elements changed such as the name of the family, the time frame in which the murders happened and an overtly obvious demonic possession theme. The film is actually a PREQUEL to _The Amityville Horror_ story, in that it's supposed to depict what happened to the DeFeos before the Lutzes bought the house; the family's name has been changed to "Montelli" in the film and it stars Burt Young as Montelli Sr. and Jack Magner as Sonny Montelli (who is supposed to be Ron DeFeo, and who gets violently possessed by the demonic force living in the basement of the home). 

James Brolin and Margot Kidder do a good job in the first film of portraying a terrified George and Kathy Lutz, but many elements of the book were changed even in that film and many impossible "happenings" are depicted that just defy logic; still, it plays like a classic creepy haunted house story and has some memorable performances by other cast members and a vibe all its own. For what it's worth, George Lutz always claimed the book variant of _The Amityville Horror_ was a better "documentation" of what they went through in 28 days than the "Hollywood concocted" film variant. The subsequent films that followed the first two -- save for _Amityville 3-D_ which starred none other than Lori Loughlin and Meg Ryan amongst others -- were complete concocted garbage, going direct-to-video after the theatrical disappointment that was Orion's third film. These were known as _Amityville 4: The Evil Escapes, Amityville 1992: It's About Time, Amityville: A New Generation, Amityville Dollhouse_ and the recently executed and utterly laughable _The Amityville Haunting_ which was supposed to be a _Paranormal Activity_-style take on the story but which took place in a home that looked nothing at all like 112 Ocean Avenue nor contained any accurate historical references to the events. If you can believe this, the films before _Amityville Haunting_ included plots that revolved around various pieces from the house that somehow got possessed and took over other families and their homes elsewhere -- these included possessed lamps, mirrors and even a clock. And no, Triple J, I'm NOT kidding. 

Ronald DeFeo Jr. is still in prison in upstate New York. Many investigations have been reopened examining the DeFeo debacle by would-be junior filmmakers and self-proclaimed demonic journalists and continue to be reopened from time to time. The village of Amityville has not taken kindly to this constant attention and focus on their small riverside enclave.

Please let me know if there's anything else I can answer for you about this story.


----------



## Osage_Winter

What also grabbed my attention was the announcement of a Blu-ray release of the ORIGINAL *House of Wax* with the late great Vincent Price:

http://www.amazon.com/House-Wax-Blu-ray-Roy-Roberts/dp/B00DQLQN3S/ref=pd_sim_mov_21










This has always been a tongue-in-cheek favorite of mine, and I own the Warner snapper case DVD variant of the title with the Vincent Price film on one side and the original it's based on, _Mystery at the Wax Museum_, on the other; with the remake featuring none other than the useless Paris Hilton a complete bomb, I think it's great news that this seminal classic is going high-def. This is Price in his prime, IMO, and he shines here as bright as he did in _House on Haunted Hill_. My issue is whether this is personally worth an upgrade because, to be honest, the DVD version looks pretty good for a film of this vintage and ultimate budget.... 

What's even more amazing is the fact that we may actually be seeing restored 3D elements for _House of Wax_ on Blu -- the way the film was originally conceived -- and between this and the news of a possible AUTHENTIC _Amityville 3-D_ Blu-ray in the aforementioned _Amityville Horror Trilogy_ box set, it's a good time to be a 3D HD fan (of which I'm not, personally).


----------



## asere

Thanks for sharing! I will definitely be getting these titles. I love all of the original Amytiville films but the one that really stands out and I love was	Amityville 2 the	Possession maybe because I used to watch it over and over as a kid on cable.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Thanks for sharing! I will definitely be getting these titles.


No problem, asere! Will you be picking up all three? :yikes:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> No problem, asere! Will you be picking up all three? :yikes:


Yes all three plus Halloween.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Yes all three plus Halloween.


Oh...well...I only mentioned three in total (_Amityville Horror Trilogy, House of Wax_ and _Halloween_) so are you saying you're gonna get all of these?

I'll definitely be picking up _Halloween_ and _The Amityville Horror Trilogy_ set, though I still have my eye on, as a diehard fan, the UK-sourced _Amityville II_ and _3-D Collector's Edition_ DVDs because they contain commentary tracks as well as 5.1 surround mixes, which I think _The Possession_ sorely needs...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Oh...well...I only mentioned three in total (Amityville Horror Trilogy, House of Wax and Halloween) so are you saying you're gonna get all of these?
> 
> I'll definitely be picking up Halloween and The Amityville Horror Trilogy set, though I still have my eye on, as a diehard fan, the UK-sourced Amityville II and 3-D DVDs because they contain commentary tracks as well as 5.1 surround mixes, which I think The Possession sorely needs...


Sorry I meant the trilogy and Halloween.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Sorry I meant the trilogy and Halloween.


Ahhhhh...gotcha! :T

As a _Friday_ fan, did you say you picked up the Blu-ray collection?


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Ahhhhh...gotcha! :T
> 
> As a Friday fan, did you say you picked up the Blu-ray collection?


I plan on it. I think the box set comes out in September.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I plan on it. I think the box set comes out in September.


Yes, I meant _planned_ on...:doh:

I'm in a bit of a stalemate myself with that set -- on one hand, it would be awesome to have all the films in one place in high def because of the primarily poor transfers in the _From Crystal Lake to Manhattan_ DVD set...on the other, I already own _Freddy vs. Jason_ and the remake of _Friday the 13th_ separately and would have no need for them in this collection (of course, I can sell them, but...). I wish Paramount/Warner would offer something like Paramount did with the Star Treks when they first came out on Blu -- that is, a separate set just for fans of the original Paramount franchise (_Friday the 13th-Jason Takes Manhattan_) without the "New Line acquired" titles...


----------



## Osage_Winter

Some small edits made to original post; thank you.


----------



## tripplej

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey JJJ!
> 
> No problem; you GOTTA check out at least the original _Amityville Horror_ (and NOT the awful remake with Ryan Reynolds; that was a complete travesty and utter fabrication of the real events that plagued two families and an entire town); the second film in the franchise is very much like _The Exorcist_ and even contains a near copy of the end exorcism sequence at its climax...but it has always been a creepy favorite of mine...


Wow, thanks for the run down Osage. You know your movies and the back stories.. I will have to check the original movie out that is for sure. Thanks once again!


----------



## Osage_Winter

tripplej said:


> Wow, thanks for the run down Osage. You know your movies and the back stories.. I will have to check the original movie out that is for sure. Thanks once again!


Hey, no problem, my friend -- thanks for the kind words! If I do ever end up pickin' these up, I will definitely do a review for you guys...:T


----------



## Osage_Winter

Some edits and photographic additions made to elements of the thread; thank you.


----------



## ericzim

Thanks for the heads up Osage! I have a 2 sider DVD House of Wax with Vincent Price on one side and Mystery of the Wax Museum with Lionel Atwill and Fay Wray on the other filmed in 2 color Technicolor process. Both are long time standing favorites around here during spooky season. I don't currently have any Halloween in any other format than Criterion LaserDisc and will be getting the Blu-Ray upon initial release. I am always on the lookout for the 1999 DVD at the Mega Media Exchange.


----------



## Osage_Winter

ericzim said:


> Thanks for the heads up Osage! I have a 2 sider DVD House of Wax with Vincent Price on one side and Mystery of the Wax Museum with Lionel Atwill and Fay Wray on the other filmed in 2 color Technicolor process. Both are long time standing favorites around here during spooky season. I don't currently have any Halloween in any other format than Criterion LaserDisc and will be getting the Blu-Ray upon initial release. I am always on the lookout for the 1999 DVD at the Mega Media Exchange.


Hey Eric,

Thanks for your input in the thread; indeed, I too have that double-sided _House of Wax_ DVD that you mentioned with the original _Mystery at the Wax Museum_ on the flip side (many people don't know the Vincent Price film was actually a remake, which makes the Paris Hilton remake a remake of a _remake_ :coocoo and for its age, the transfer really isn't that bad. The Technicolor applications are semi-effective with some washed-out elements from time to time, but again that's to be expected. The 3D to 2D conversion process in some of the sequences were also off-putting, but there's nothing that can be done about that; I think it was a wise decision for Warner to re-release this classic in a 3D Blu-ray variant so fans could take advantage of their 3D players and displays (though I'm personally not a 3D fan). 

As for Carpenter's legendary tale, this 35th Anniversary Edition looks to finally be the real thing in high definition -- the first Anchor Bay/Starz! release on Blu was an average effort AT BEST and really didn't give this title the love it deserves. From all accounts, Dean Cundey will be back in the editing chair to supervise this new high definition transfer of _Halloween_ so the color timing will be as accurate as possible especially compared to the variants that have been released since that 1999 THX DVD. Speaking of which, yeah, that's definitely the version to have on standard DVD. I own it, and aside from plain packaging (the case merely sports Michael's mask and nothing more) it really does appear to have the correct "feel" Cundey and Carpenter were going for in certain sequences such as when Curtis is walking with the pumpkin or walking with her friends home from school...it FEELS like the fall season on that DVD in those scenes, and the subsequent DVD launches and Anchor Bay's own first Blu-ray release totally lost that with incorrect color timing elements.

As for the sound, I never really had a problem with the THX DVD's reworked Dolby Digital 5.1 mix which I always felt was encompassing enough for the material and a big step up over the original mono elements and prior home video format releases. The only complaint I had about _Halloween_'s Dolby Digital track was an ultimate lack of "heft" and "volume"...the mix needs a GREAT deal of volume goosing to get immersive or to get dialogue to an acceptable level. On the first Anchor Bay/Starz! Blu-ray release, this Dolby mix was accompanied by an uncompressed PCM track in 5.1 that sounded no different to me; hopefully, the newly reworked 7.1 mix on the 35th Anniversary Blu-ray will up the ante a bit. 

Wish I had another copy of the '99 THX DVD to send ya...:huh:


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Thanks for sharing! I will definitely be getting these titles. I love all of the original Amytiville films but the one that really stands out and I love was	Amityville 2 the	Possession maybe because I used to watch it over and over as a kid on cable.


Hey asere,

Sorry for not responding to this; indeed, for me too, _Amityville II_ is my favorite because I just grew up on it as a kid, always fascinated with the "Sonny Montelli possession" story and the gory special effects especially towards the end when Father Adamsky (James Olson) performs the "makeshift exorcism" on the possessed teen. If you look closely during the sequence -- if you recall -- when Sonny's (Jack Magner) face is ripping apart before the demon exposes itself, you will see the plastic airline tubing behind his head where the special effects team placed the prosthetics that controlled the "bladder effects" for this scene...it was an error that wasn't edited out but in previous VHS and cable variants, this scene is so dark and riddled with compression artifacts the mistake wasn't noticed. :unbelievable:

I also remember always catching _Amityville: The Demon_ aka _Amityville 3-D_ on cable channels when I was a kid, even back when cable systems had those "punch button rows" on the corded box for channel selection...remember THOSE? :unbelievable: :unbelievable: :gulp:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey asere,
> 
> Sorry for not responding to this; indeed, for me too, Amityville II is my favorite because I just grew up on it as a kid, always fascinated with the "Sonny Montelli possession" story and the gory special effects especially towards the end when Father Adamsky (James Olson) performs the "makeshift exorcism" on the possessed teen. If you look closely during the sequence -- if you recall -- when Sonny's (Jack Magner) face is ripping apart before the demon exposes itself, you will see the plastic airline tubing behind his head where the special effects team placed the prosthetics that controlled the "bladder effects" for this scene...it was an error that wasn't edited out but in previous VHS and cable variants, this scene is so dark and riddled with compression artifacts the mistake wasn't noticed. :unbelievable:
> 
> I also remember always catching Amityville: The Demon aka Amityville 3-D on cable channels when I was a kid, even back when cable systems had those "punch button rows" on the corded box for channel selection...remember THOSE? :unbelievable: :unbelievable: :gulp:


Not a problem. I don't remember the tubing when I watched it on cable. Is it on the dvd version? Also you made me think of the movie The Beast Within. Have you seen it? A classic I think.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Not a problem. I don't remember the tubing when I watched it on cable. Is it on the dvd version?


Yes -- that's where I first noticed it, watching MGM's Region 1 DVD of the film which came in their _Amityville Horror Collection_ box set...



> Also you made me think of the movie The Beast Within. Have you seen it? A classic I think.


Absolutely! I grew up on that one, too; another example of 80s "gore shock bladder effects" horror, where the same "bladder" effects were used to transform Paul Clemens into the "locust creature" thing at the end...

That sequence is STILL hard to sit though...:unbelievable:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Yes -- that's where I first noticed it, watching MGM's Region 1 DVD of the film which came in their Amityville Horror Collection box set...
> 
> Absolutely! I grew up on that one, too; another example of 80s "gore shock bladder effects" horror, where the same "bladder" effects were used to transform Paul Clemens into the "locust creature" thing at the end...
> 
> That sequence is STILL hard to sit though...:unbelievable:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7e0638vkvg


Amazing footage indeed. I need to watch the movie again.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Amazing footage indeed. I need to watch the movie again.


What always got me about that end sequence of the film was how everyone is just standing around watching this kid in pajamas crack open and transform without actually DOING anything...until he's an unstoppable beast that can't seemingly be put down by a rifle blast...why didn't they start shooting this thing as soon as his head blew up to the size of a great gourd pumpkin? :coocoo: :rolleyesno: :sarcastic:

Now that I'm much more sensitive to the subject matter compared to when I was a kid catching _The Beast Within,_ I can't really watch this film anymore because of the way the "creature" thing kills the dog in the opening sequence (or it's at least suggested) before Bibi Besch's character is attacked by it; I HATE animal harm scenes in ANY film...:sad:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> What always got me about that end sequence of the film was how everyone is just standing around watching this kid in pajamas crack open and transform without actually DOING anything...until he's an unstoppable beast that can't seemingly be put down by a rifle blast...why didn't they start shooting this thing as soon as his head blew up to the size of a great gourd pumpkin? :coocoo: :rolleyesno: :sarcastic:
> 
> Now that I'm much more sensitive to the subject matter compared to when I was a kid catching The Beast Within, I can't really watch this film anymore because of the way the "creature" thing kills the dog in the opening sequence (or it's at least suggested) before Bibi Besch's character is attacked by it; I HATE animal harm scenes in ANY film...:sad:


I know just like with other movies they hit and knock out the bad guy but they have a gun in their hand that they don't use to kill the villain. I know what you mean about the animals and I also don't like watching child abuse films nor when they imply or show them get murdered.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I know just like with other movies they hit and knock out the bad guy but they have a gun in their hand that they don't use to kill the villain. I know what you mean about the animals and I also don't like watching child abuse films nor when they imply or show them get murdered.


I'm totally with ya on that one too...:T


----------



## Osage_Winter

*UPDATE!*

After getting NO replies from my contacts at Shout! Factory after multiple email attempts about their upcoming _Amityville Horror Trilogy_ Blu-ray set --slated for an October 1 release -- and its subsequent audio tracks, I did some digging around and came across this "unboxing" video of the set someone did on YouTube:

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=218213&page=11

Unfortunately, from what I can make out on the back of the individual disc boxes, the audio tracks aren't really going to be "upgraded" all that much save for sending the tracks into high resolution algorithms. I was hoping _Amityville II_ would get a surround track, finally, but alas the same old ho-hum English mono mix is accompanying the Blu-ray as on the DVD edition, albeit in DTS-HD Master Audio. The original _Amityville Horror_ is getting a DTS-HD Master Audio mix in surround plus in original mono, but I suspect this is a mere carryover from the remixed and reworked Dolby Digital 5.1 mix found on the DVD box set (which was impressive given the age of the film). Likewise for _Amityville 3-D_, which is getting the same 5.1 mix but in DTS-HD Master Audio as compared to its lifeless, anemic Dolby Digital track on the DVD.

Outside of the awesome packaging -- Shout is finally using the original theatrical and downright charming artwork for the disc cases as compared to MGM's reworked art that was laughable on the DVD box set -- and some intriguing extras for the second and third films, I am now on the fence about purchasing this come October...there aren't going to be any drastic audio improvements (an area I thought the second and third films were in desperate need of attention) and while the temptation of watching these in pure 1080p is there, I'm not sure how much value these represent over the DVD box set collection. This set doesn't even include the awesome History Channel documentary extra disc about the real-life haunting in the house and the De Feo murders which was contained in _The Amityville Horror Collection_ DVD set. :rolleyesno: :scratch:


----------



## asere

Thanks for the update. Its lacking too much compared to the DVD set especially pay all that money and no History channel documentary. Looks like I will skip this one and maybe consider it when the price is right.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Thanks for the update. Its lacking too much compared to the DVD set especially pay all that money and no History channel documentary. Looks like I will skip this one and maybe consider it when the price is right.


Hey asere,

Are you a fan of this series? Do you have the original DVD box set? I'm gonna hold on to mine because it does include that History Channel disc about the true story -- being that Shout is really just a "re-issuer" of previously released titles from other studios it shouldn't really come as a surprise to me that these audio tracks weren't reworked for the Blu-ray release...if this was still in MGM's hands exclusively, they would have maybe attempted a remix of the second film's soundtrack as they did with the first film's in the box set which came out pretty nice...

As it stands, it seems the ONLY way to get the second film with a surround mix is to buy the UK region's _Amityville II Collector's Edition_ on DVD which I have had my eye on for some time:


http://film.thedigitalfix.com/content/id/12814/amityville-ii-the-possession-collectors-edition.html
http://www.horrordvds.com/vb3forum/showthread.php?t=40362
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Amityville-II-Possession-Collectors-Edition/dp/B0001M1JOS


----------



## asere

Yes I have the dvd set and I am a fan of the series. I think I will wait for a better bluray set in the future.


----------



## Osage_Winter

I don't know if there's gonna ever be a "better one"...:scratch: :crying:


----------



## asere

I think I'll get the Friday the 13th bluray set. This Friday or wait for price to drop.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Yeah, that's right -- comes out this Friday, huh? I'm on the fence about this one; I'd love to have all the Paramount-sanctioned titles from the original franchise run on Blu-ray but I already own the remake on Blu as well as _Freddy Vs Jason_ on DVD separately so I don't know what to do...

At any rate, I'm definitely going to have some kind of marathon come Friday with some of the films...being that it is indeed Friday the 13th. :T


----------



## chrapladm

What is the aspect ratio of the Amityville series?

I have pretty much seen almost all the horror movies that have come out from 80s and on. I liked the remake and the original. The main reason I liked the remake was because in most films I have seen in the past I remember a certain scare factor about them that is not there the second time around. But the remake retains that factor. While sometimes they lose some facts or other parts I still enjoyed it. Just like Halloween 1 and prequel. But not all remakes are equal for sure.

So I will have to try Amittyville again. Reminds me of another horror film that involves a clock. But don't remember the movie. Back story involved a butcher and killing of little people. Enjoyable movie and the butcher part is just a small part of the story. 

I will have to start a thread abound Horror movie favorites and see what others like. My 4tb's of horror movies are needing some new entries.


----------



## asere

Yeah I own both the remake and Freddy vs Jason too but I figure I will have the set on bluray and better audio. Looking forward to at least watch parts one thru three this Friday the 13th.


----------



## Osage_Winter

chrapladm said:


> What is the aspect ratio of the Amityville series?


1.85:1 for the first film, same for the second and letterboxed 2.35:1 for the third. 



> I have pretty much seen almost all the horror movies that have come out from 80s and on. I liked the remake and the original. The main reason I liked the remake was because in most films I have seen in the past I remember a certain scare factor about them that is not there the second time around. But the remake retains that factor. While sometimes they lose some facts or other parts I still enjoyed it. Just like Halloween 1 and prequel. But not all remakes are equal for sure.


The remake of _The Amityville Horror_ was an absolute insult and travesty to the memory of the De Feo family as well as what the Lutzes went through at 112 Ocean Avenue -- there was NO reality whatsoever in that film and it had NO connection to ANY real events; the house didn't even look like the real house in any, way, shape or form. There are too many inconsistencies to go over here, but for example, George Lutz -- as suggested in the remake -- NEVER butchered his pet dog to pieces with an axe. The Lutzes' dog was actually named Harry and he was a Black Lab, not the species featured in the remake. There never was a "flirty, gorgeous" babysitter that had a connection to Ronnie De Feo and who came to watch the Lutz children and scare them as suggested in the remake; what happened in reality was more in line with what Stuart Rosenberg's film portrayed, where a babysitter was somehow locked in one of the Lutz daughter's closet mysteriously without a lock on the door. The whole film was a travesty from beginning to end and George Lutz was actually in negotiations for a lawsuit against the studio responsible for it before he passed away a few years ago in the Las Vegas area. Plus...the real George Lutz -- even in his heyday as a Marine -- NEVER looked anything like Ryan Reynolds with a six-pack stomach and such...RIDICULOUS way to appeal to, again, a "modern audience." 



> So I will have to try Amittyville again. Reminds me of another horror film that involves a clock. But don't remember the movie. Back story involved a butcher and killing of little people. Enjoyable movie and the butcher part is just a small part of the story.


There was an Amityville film that involved a "haunted" clock from the house which ended up possessing a family in another house but it is generally regarded as forgettable garbage -- which it was; not sure if this is what you're thinking of...


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Yeah I own both the remake and Freddy vs Jason too but I figure I will have the set on bluray and better audio. Looking forward to at least watch parts one thru three this Friday the 13th.


That sounds like a plan, asere -- watching one through three! Perhaps I'll follow your lead...

You know, _Freddy Vs. Jason_'s Dolby EX track on the DVD was mega-loud and aggressive...I mean incredibly so...I can't see the Blu-ray besting this, but that's just my personal feeling...:bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Well, it seems High Def Digest got their copy of the Amityville Horror Trilogy Blu-ray set about a month early because their review is already up; now, it makes even more sense to wait and think about re-buying it because it didn't really get overtly glowing commentary. However, I was apparently mistaken about one thing -- it seems Amityville II does in fact come with a surround track alternative because the reviewer makes a notation of the surround/mono choice; not sure how Shout went about "obtaining" a surround mix for this film as its original theatrical exhibition was in English mono (in U.S. theaters) as presented on the DVD, but somehow this was "reworked" for this Blu-ray release (albeit with disappointing results, according to HDD). That's a real head-scratcher to me...:scratch:

UPDATE:

Actually, now I'm not sure WHAT kind of sound options Amityville II is coming with -- I just stumbled upon another site that supposedly reviewed this set (albeit very unprofessionally and casually) and the author stated the second film only came with a "DTS-HD Master Audio Mono mix, oddly" as compared to the other two films in the set that boast 5.1 surround mixes...

The High Def Digest author may have been wrong about The Possession's sound mixes...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> That sounds like a plan, asere -- watching one through three! Perhaps I'll follow your lead...
> 
> You know, Freddy Vs. Jason's Dolby EX track on the DVD was mega-loud and aggressive...I mean incredibly so...I can't see the Blu-ray besting this, but that's just my personal feeling...:bigsmile:


Yes it would be nice to compare the EX with HD audio.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Yes it would be nice to compare the EX with HD audio.


The EX track on that "Platinum Series" DVD by New Line knocks me off my seat...


----------



## tripplej

Well, considering this thread is for horror movies and all, it would be the best place to say "happy Friday the 13th" since well, today is Friday the 13th. lol.


----------



## asere

tripplej said:


> Well, considering this thread is for horror movies and all, it would be the best place to say "happy Friday the 13th" since well, today is Friday the 13th. lol.


That's right! Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## ericzim

asere said:


> That's right! Happy Friday the 13th!


That's funny, the wife and I got married on Friday the 13th, so it really is a Happy Friday the 13th!:bigsmile:


----------



## asere

ericzim said:


> That's funny, the wife and I got married on Friday the 13th, so it really is a Happy Friday the 13th!:bigsmile:


Congratulations!!


----------



## ericzim

asere said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks asere.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Yes, indeed Triple J! Happy FRIDAY THE 13th!

Anyone else besides me and asere planning a marathon of watching the classic Jason films this evening? :heehee:


----------



## Osage_Winter

Indeed, congratulations Eric! :T


----------



## ericzim

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed, congratulations Eric! :T


I am going to watch the original sometime late this evening. The wife won't. Understandable, and thanks Osage.


----------



## tripplej

ericzim said:


> I am going to watch the original sometime late this evening. The wife won't. Understandable, and thanks Osage.


For all the Friday the 13th fans.






I used to get all scared when I heard that music.

Similar to psycho, I guess. lol. 

I will try to watch the first part this weekend.. Alone thou. .


----------



## asere

tripplej said:


> For all the Friday the 13th fans.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avas-u4od6w
> 
> I used to get all scared when I heard that music.
> 
> Similar to psycho, I guess. lol.
> 
> I will try to watch the first part this weekend.. Alone thou. .


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## asere

Part 1 here we go!


----------



## asere

Part 2 here we go!


----------



## asere

Finished watching part two. Love the ending when Jason jumps thru the window and grabs Ginny!


----------



## tripplej

I believe the best Friday the 13th Movie was the "Final Chapter". It has the most suspense and gore I think of all the movies. Plus, in this one he was to go away, right??


----------



## chrapladm

All this talk has me watching Jason again also. Along with Insidious in preparation for part 2 to come out.


----------



## tripplej

chrapladm said:


> All this talk has me watching Jason again also. Along with Insidious in preparation for part 2 to come out.


How is "Insidious". I never heard of it actually. Somehow I missed it.

I did a search for it and Rotten Tomatoes has a 66% approval and IMDB has a 6.7 out of 10.

Looks like the movie is worth watching.. Will have to add it to my rental list.


----------



## Mike Edwards

insidisous is actually quite good. worth a watch for horror fans

me... I'm going to be relaxing with some Friday the 13th movies ... I think I'm in the mood for "Freddy Vs. Jason" tonight.


----------



## tripplej

Mike Edwards said:


> insidisous is actually quite good. worth a watch for horror fans
> 
> me... I'm going to be relaxing with some Friday the 13th movies ... I think I'm in the mood for "Freddy Vs. Jason" tonight.


Good to know about "Insidious".. I will definitely add it to my watch list. 

I am sure you will enjoy "Freddy Vs Jason". Interesting enough, this movie was the last movie when Robert Englund starred as Freddy Krueger


----------



## Mike Edwards

yeah, Jackie Earle Hayley was decent as Freddy, but Robert Englund MADE that role


----------



## tripplej

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, Jackie Earle Hayley was decent as Freddy, but Robert Englund MADE that role


So true. I can't see anybody else besides Robert Englund as Freddy. Really, nobody else!

Like Doug Bradley, who portrayed the Pinhead character in the Hellraiser film series..

Once they got those roles those guys were those characters!


----------



## asere

tripplej said:


> So true. I can't see anybody else besides Robert Englund as Freddy. Really, nobody else!
> 
> Like Doug Bradley, who portrayed the Pinhead character in the Hellraiser film series..
> 
> Once they got those roles those guys were those characters!


I agree


----------



## Mike Edwards

yeah, it also helps that Robert Englund is a such a gleeful over actor that his personas are totally and ridiculously overdone with such style that you totally love his evil character


----------



## Osage_Winter

Wow...thread ended up sparking some Friday the 13th convo, huh?

I myself got through the original and part 2 last night before crashing -- I too love when the potato sack-covered Jason jumps through the window and grabs Ginny...I just hoped that "Muffin" was alright while she was holding her!


----------



## Mike Edwards

nothing beats the sleeping bag kill in part 7 though


----------



## Osage_Winter

Of course not...absolute classic sequence/kill...

Or how about when Voorhees takes the black dude's ("Julius") head off with one swift punch in Part VIII? :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mike Edwards

uggh, manhattan was the WORST of the series, but that kill was stinking funny. best part of the movie besides where Jason takes off his Mask to the street punks


----------



## asere

Jason X was horrible!


----------



## Mike Edwards

oh yes it was bad, realy bad, but still not "Jason Takes Manhattan" bad.... 

at least Jason X had two awesome kills (the liquid Hydrogen kill and the sleeping bag kills in the holodeck)


----------



## asere

The Final Chapter was awesome and my favorite I would say.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Mike, *are you KIDDING me?* _Jason Takes Manhattan_ was WORSE than _Jason X?_

I have to respectfully and wholeheartedly disagree here...in my opinion, there's no way putting Mr. V into outer space -- regardless of whether this was supposed to be "the future" or not -- was a better source for the basis of a screenplay than suggesting the zombie-esque killer "hitches" a ride to the Big Apple under the kids' boat...I understand "X" had some decent kill sequences (well, I suppose it did) but the film was laughably dumb next to the most laughably dumb of any series entry. I mean, it really should be up there with bombs like _Grease 2_ and _Exorcist II_ as one of the worst motion pictures ever made. Was "Takes Manhattan" laughable? Yes. But nowhere in the same dimension as "X" -- at least "Takes Manhattan" kept the Crystal Lake feel and overall design elements to a certain extent unlike "X" where the killer has been taken aboard a...what was it..."Crystal Lake Research Facility" space vessel in the future or something? Give me a break...


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> The Final Chapter was awesome and my favorite I would say.


Indeed, asere; _The Final Chapter_ rocked and was monumental in the progression of the series for many reasons -- the main being, for no small part, the introduction of the Tommy Jarvis character and the way in which he "defeats" Jason at the end by hacking him up and giving him the classic telltale "hole through the eye" which we see in subsequent films' makeup jobs. 

For me, though, the best were _Jason Lives_ and _The New Blood_; I have a soft spot for _Part III_ as well. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

One of the funniest skits on FRIDAY I've ever seen...Jason does the Arsino Hall Show!






Gearing up for the release of _Jason Takes Manhattan_, Mr. Voorhees stomps onto the set of the Arsino Hall Show and is asked some serious questions about the film and the role he plays in it!


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> One of the funniest skits on FRIDAY I've ever seen...Jason does the Arsino Hall Show!
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09yOZsZuxMY
> 
> Gearing up for the release of Jason Takes Manhattan, Mr. Voorhees stomps onto the set of the Arsino Hall Show and is asked some serious questions about the film and the role he plays in it!


Just watched it. It was real funny!!!


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Just watched it. It was real funny!!!


How hysterical was that? He just sits there and looks at Hall with each question and then looks again whenever he touches him...hahahahaha....


----------



## asere

Yeah that he just sat there made it funny. Would have been nice to see him walk around the audience, stop and do the head tilt.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Yeah that he just sat there made it funny. Would have been nice to see him walk around the audience, stop and do the head tilt.


Yeah it would have...or perhaps circle Arsinio and pretend to want to chop him with the axe...LOL...

The funniest was when Hall goes "What is it, man? I mean, was it a rough childhood or something? You're angry..."

Hahahahahahahahaha.....:rofl2:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Yeah it would have...or perhaps circle Arsinio and pretend to want to chop him with the axe...LOL...
> 
> The funniest was when Hall goes "What is it, man? I mean, was it a rough childhood or something? You're angry..."
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha.....:rofl2:


That too lol!!


----------



## Mike Edwards

Lol. Manhattan was so bad I Cant take it in one sitting. X is just so goofy u have to laugh till your sides hurt its so bad. X seems more like parody of the series while Manhattan took itself so seriously that it fails d even harder


----------



## Osage_Winter

Oh...oh....

Oh how _Jason X_ is just _so much worse_ than _Takes Manhattan_...:rolleyesno: That film (X) never should have been put to celluloid...I mean, who actually _greenlighted_ that idiotic plot? Who at New Line stood up during the marketing conference and bellowed _"YES! YES! We're gonna have this lumbering lunatic go to outer space (because there's...uhhh...nowhere left to send him) under the guise of a futuristic science observation center -- i.e. the 'Crystal Lake Research Facility' -- and a 'professor' who is bringing a class of 'space-age' students up to this ship to observe the infamous hockey-masked murderer! Oh, and yes, I must agree that he will continue to wear his signature, cracked-around-the-edges goalie mask on his bloated, swollen, hair-puncuated face...even though he's been...ummm...a zombie for some time now, blown to bits by the FBI in a previous film and has found his way to the bowels of hell courtesy of Mr. Fred Kreuger...and, oh, has taken a liking to possessing coroners that like to feast on victims' still-beating hearts! Yes! Yes! I do contend that he SHOULD continue to be seen with his mask securely fastened to his fat head and face!!"_ ?? :sarcastic: :coocoo:


----------



## chrapladm

While some can say this movie is worse than others it is just a matter of opinion. I feel like the Jason X movie was more along the lines of TV series and the Jason Manhattan was more of a bad last movie from the franchise. I didnt care for either but they seemed completely different.

Either way to each their own. My most memorable moment in the Jason saga was when he twisted a girls head off and you could see her neck skin being twisted and stretched. Awesome. Every horror movie has a scene in it that sticks out and that is the main reason I liked it at all to begin with.


----------



## Osage_Winter

chrapladm said:


> While some can say this movie is worse than others it is just a matter of opinion. I feel like the Jason X movie was more along the lines of TV series and the Jason Manhattan was more of a bad last movie from the franchise. I didnt care for either but they seemed completely different.
> 
> Either way to each their own. My most memorable moment in the Jason saga was when he twisted a girls head off and you could see her neck skin being twisted and stretched. Awesome. Every horror movie has a scene in it that sticks out and that is the main reason I liked it at all to begin with.


But man...this is _Jason X: The Madman Goes Through NASA's Serial Killer Program_ we're talking about here...:yikes: :sarcastic: :rolleyesno:


----------



## asere

I will be buying Halloween 35th Anniversary bluray today.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I will be buying Halloween 35th Anniversary bluray today.


Excellent, asere!

I am not going to pick this up until closer to Halloween time because I only watch this film exclusively on the 31st as a tradition...so please let me know what you thought of the video transfer and remixed 7.1 DTS HD MA audio. Do you own the 1999 Anchor Bay THX-approved DVD of this title that is supposed to be the "definitive" cut of the film with Dean Cundey's transfer approval? I do and many enthusiasts feel it's the ONLY cut of _Halloween_ that's accurate as far as color timing and temperature -- in other words, the Haddonfield, Illinois (actually filmed in California) neighborhood shots LOOK like fall, with a more reddish tint to foliage and such...

The last Anchor Bay/Starz bare bones joke of a Blu-ray (which I also own) looked awful in my opinion, with way too much film grain and video noise as well as that lack of Cundey's notorious look he gave this film -- from what I read via press releases from Anchor Bay, this was supposed to be corrected with a Carpenter and Cundy approved transfer process on this 35th Anniversary Edition. HOWEVER -- I am now reading incoming reports from early reviews of the title that the color timing STILL doesn't look right and I've seen some screen shot comparisons that suggest the greens in the transfer are still TOO green and bright and that charming fall look still hasn't been achieved here on this new Blu-ray as compared to the '99 DVD. This makes me skeptical about re-buying this title yet again because you know next year there will be a 40th Anniversary release (Anchor Bay has become notorious for doing this with this particular title) -- so I'd like to know what you thought about it when you get a chance to see it...

I will have my review of the _Amityville Horror Trilogy_ Blu-ray set up as soon as I purchase it and view the films in the collection. :T


----------



## bxbigpipi

Well for Halloween I have ordered Insidious, Dark Skies, Sinister, The Conjuring, and The Evil Dead. Can't wait!! Thinking about getting that Friday the 13 boxset too.


----------



## Osage_Winter

I'm thinking of getting _Dark Skies_, which I enjoyed and reviewed on here, as well as that Friday box set too -- but I'm torn on that one because I really only want the first eight Paramount sanctioned films (which I own via the _From Crystal Lake to Manhattan Ultimate Edition DVD_ set) and already own _Freddy vs Jason_ separately as well as the remake on Blu. 

When is _Conjuring_ coming out? Wasn't that just in theaters? This is the film based on Ed and Lorraine Warren's investigations, isn't it? They investigated the Amityville case...:gulp:


----------



## bxbigpipi

The conjuring comes out on oct. 22, and yes based on those investigators. That box set comes with 2 old red and blue 3d glasses and a camp crystal lake patch.


----------



## asere

No I only have the 2007 bluray. I heard the 35th edition has much better transfer than the 07 version. Yes I will let you know what I think.
The thx one is not in bluray right?


----------



## Osage_Winter

bxbigpipi said:


> The conjuring comes out on oct. 22, and yes based on those investigators.


Wow -- that was QUICK to home video. I remember just seeing the posters for it in the theaters...

Being very knowledgeable about the Warrens' cases, this film intrigues me; I am definitely renting it. :T



> That box set comes with 2 old red and blue 3d glasses and a camp crystal lake patch.


Hmmm...two things that really aren't big sellers for me...:rolleyesno:


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> No I only have the 2007 bluray. I heard the 35th edition has much better transfer than the 07 version. Yes I will let you know what I think.


Looking forward to your thoughts my friend -- I too heard that the 35th Anniversary is better than the 2007 BD release, but that's not saying much because IMO that transfer of the film was awful. But the bigger problem is that rumor has it that the color timing on this new release STILL isn't right compared to the 1999 THX DVD...



> The thx one is not in bluray right?


No. It was a limited run on standard DVD that was, suprisingly, pretty bare bones save for some classic documentaries and a remixed Dolby Digital 5.1 track and which came in different variations in terms of the box cover -- this is the version I own:


----------



## asere

Hopefully I'll see the 35th tonight if the kids go to bed early to compare with the 2007 version.

That's interesting that the thx version has a better transfer than the 2007.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Hopefully I'll see the 35th tonight if the kids go to bed early to compare with the 2007 version.


Looking forward to your comparison of the two...:T



> That's interesting that the thx version has a better transfer than the 2007.


Well, raw _detail_ and sheer _clarity_ and elements such as that are going to be better on the Blu-ray no matter how poor the transfer as compared to a 480i DVD -- but what makes the 1999 THX DVD so compelling to diehard fans of this successful independent shocker (such as myself) was the _color timing_ and temperature used by Carpenter's visual guru, Dean Cundey. He gave that DVD a feel that made the streets of "Haddonfield" just seem like they were being bathed in fall season light...something inherently missing from subsequent releases. Do yourself a favor and Google screenshot comparisons/Halloween color timing differences etc. and you'll be able to get a better feel for this phenomenon that has rocked the home theater world since _Halloween_ first appeared on optical disc...:blink: :coocoo:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Looking forward to your comparison of the two...:T
> 
> Well, raw detail and sheer clarity and elements such as that are going to be better on the Blu-ray no matter how poor the transfer as compared to a 480i DVD -- but what makes the 1999 THX DVD so compelling to diehard fans of this successful independent shocker (such as myself) was the color timing and temperature used by Carpenter's visual guru, Dean Cundey. He gave that DVD a feel that made the streets of "Haddonfield" just seem like they were being bathed in fall season light...something inherently missing from subsequent releases. Do yourself a favor and Google screenshot comparisons/Halloween color timing differences etc. and you'll be able to get a better feel for this phenomenon that has rocked the home theater world since Halloween first appeared on optical disc...:blink: :coocoo:


On www.Halloweenmovies.com out mentions Dean Cundey supervised the 35th edition.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> On www.Halloweenmovies.com out mentions Dean Cundey supervised the 35th edition.


The Blu-ray.com and Hometheater.com forums are also out of control and exploding over this controversey since the disc's release...


----------



## Osage_Winter

Indeed, there seems to be some confusion over whether Cundey just _supervised_ this new transfer on the 35th Anniversary release, or if he was actually _involved_ in re-timing the color, etc...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed, there seems to be some confusion over whether Cundey just supervised this new transfer on the 35th Anniversary release, or if he was actually involved in re-timing the color, etc...


I hope he supervised the 35th. I'll let you know if I can tell a diff from both editions.


----------



## Osage_Winter

Well, the argument is if he just "supervised it," he may not have had an actual HAND in reminting this version -- but if he physically re-timed the color himself and such, there's a difference there...

This just seems like semantics at the end of the day; it leaves Anchor Bay open to do what they do best -- syphon more money from people with subsequent re-releases over and over and over again, _John Carpenter's Halloween_ being their proverbial endless cash cow in this regard. 

I very much look forward to your observations...:T


----------



## asere

After watching the 35th edition I played the 2007 version and did not notice any difference with the transfer. I then played the thx dvd one and I noticed the fall scenes looked richer with the red as opposed to mostly green from the bluray transfers. I also noticed the thx version had deeper black levels too. 

By the way I had forgotten that I owned the thx version until I started to look at my movies on the rack. The one I own has the hologram. I met Tony Moran who played Michael a few years ago at a horror convention and he autographed the thx one.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> After watching the 35th edition I played the 2007 version and did not notice any difference with the transfer. I then played the thx dvd one and I noticed the fall scenes looked richer with the red as opposed to mostly green from the bluray transfers. I also noticed the thx version had deeper black levels too.


Wow. No kidding, huh? Well, this makes the buy for me (that is, of the 35th Anniversary Edition) even more of a difficult decision. If the color still doesn't seem "right" on this new edition and, according to your observations, the transfers don't even look different from one another, I am unsure whether this is going to be a buy for me. For whatever reason (money, most likely), Anchor Bay just doesn't release a definitive, be all-end all version of this film; I am almost positive we'll see a 40th Anniversary in five years. :sarcastic: :R 



> By the way I had forgotten that I owned the thx version until I started to look at my movies on the rack. The one I own has the hologram. I met Tony Moran who played Michael a few years ago at a horror convention and he autographed the thx one.


Awesome! How cool is that! The holographic cover is definitely cooler than the ho-hum flat all-black case that I have...

Yeah, Moran played him back in part...jeez...when was it? Part four, _Return of Michael Myers_ or later than that?

I know Carpenter's own good friend Nick Castle played "The Shape" early on (Carpenter later using "Nick Castle" as an actual character that Tom Atkins played in _The Fog_) based on the way he "walked," selling Carpenter right then and there on the fact that he was going to be Michael...

You know what scene bothers me to this day though in the original? When Laurie is speaking to Annie on the phone (when Annie's making popcorn and spills the butter on herself like an idiot) and Lester, the family dog at Lindsay's house, starts barking at Michael who's staring in the window and Michael kills him...:crying:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Wow. No kidding, huh? Well, this makes the buy for me (that is, of the 35th Anniversary Edition) even more of a difficult decision. If the color still doesn't seem "right" on this new edition and, according to your observations, the transfers don't even look different from one another, I am unsure whether this is going to be a buy for me. For whatever reason (money, most likely), Anchor Bay just doesn't release a definitive, be all-end all version of this film; I am almost positive we'll see a 40th Anniversary re-release next year. :sarcastic: :R
> 
> Awesome! How cool is that! The holographic cover is definitely cooler than the ho-hum flat all-black case that I have...
> 
> Yeah, Moran played him back in part...jeez...when was it? Part four, Return of Michael Myers or later than that?
> 
> I know Carpenter's own good friend Nick Castle played "The Shape" early on (Carpenter later using "Nick Castle" as an actual character that Tom Atkins played in The Fog) based on the way he "walked," selling Carpenter right then and there on the fact that he was going to be Michael...
> 
> You know what scene bothers me to this day though in the original? When Laurie is speaking to Annie on the phone (when Annie's making popcorn and spills the butter on herself like an idiot) and Lester, the family dog at Lindsay's house, starts barking at Michael who's staring in the window and Michael kills him...:crying:


Those were my findings but you might have better eyes for this.
Tony Moran was actually in the original Halloween.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Those were my findings but you might have better eyes for this.
> Tony Moran was actually in the original Halloween.


Right -- Moran played the "maskless" Michael; for a good read:

http://www.halloweenmovies.com/faq.php

However, it was Carpenter's good friend Nick Castle who played "The Shape" (Michael lumbering through the film) which equates to the masked-up, heavy breathing Michael. Some sequences were briefly played by other people as well -- such as the closet scene which was played by none other than Tommy Lee Wallace -- but for the majority of the screen time, it's Nick Castle that's mopin' around in the gas station outfit and William Shatner mask. :T


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Right -- Moran played the "maskless" Michael; for a good read:
> 
> http://www.halloweenmovies.com/faq.php
> 
> However, it was Carpenter's good friend Nick Castle who played "The Shape" (Michael lumbering through the film) which equates to the masked-up, heavy breathing Michael. Some sequences were briefly played by other people as well -- such as the closet scene which was played by none other than Tommy Lee Wallace -- but for the majority of the screen time, it's Nick Castle that's mopin' around in the gas station outfit and William Shatner mask. :T


Thanks for the link. 
After all this years of being a Halloween fan I can't believe I never knew much on who played Michel. Some kind of fan I am lol!! I think who autographed my dvd was Moran. At least it looks like it. Its been years since I met him.


----------



## Osage_Winter

I know what you mean...:bigsmile:


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> I know what you mean...:bigsmile:


Did you get the Amityville movies?


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Did you get the Amityville movies?


Hello Asere,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you; I was in Jury Duty all day...:hissyfit: :rolleyesno: :blink:

I didn't pick the set up because funds have been tight; maybe tomorrow...:T


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Hello Asere,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you; I was in Jury Duty all day...:hissyfit: :rolleyesno: :blink:
> 
> I didn't pick the set up because funds have been tight; maybe tomorrow...:T


Oh no worries! Let me know if you get it what you think? :heehee:


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Oh no worries! Let me know if you get it what you think? :heehee:


Will-do; from what I have been reading, the set is getting mixed bags of feedback...some claim the transfers are as stellar as they'll ever be while others are saying not to get too excited about the video AND audio.


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Will-do; from what I have been reading, the set is getting mixed bags of feedback...some claim the transfers are as stellar as they'll ever be while others are saying not to get too excited about the video AND audio.


Unfortunately the only way to know is getting one. I might just get it once the price is right.


----------



## Osage_Winter

That is true...

As for the Halloween 35th Anniversary Blu-ray...I saw one today in my local Target for 20 bucks which isn't bad...but I gotta say...preliminary reports of this "digibook" package being thin and unimpressive physically were spot on...man did this thing _feel_ cheap...it was so light and thin compared to, say, The Exorcist's digibook Blu-ray it was like a night and day difference...

I don't think, as I have been saying, that this is going to be the definitive release of Carpenter's seminal classic; Anchor Bay is going to, unfortunately, milk this cash cow for all its worth over the coming decades most likely. Interesting that Shout! Factory didn't make some kind of licensing agreement to re-release the original film in a be all, end all edition or somehow work details out with Trancas International films, Mr. Akkad and Universal to do some kind of encompassing box set of these...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> That is true...
> 
> As for the Halloween 35th Anniversary Blu-ray...I saw one today in my local Target for 20 bucks which isn't bad...but I gotta say...preliminary reports of this "digibook" package being thin and unimpressive physically were spot on...man did this thing feel cheap...it was so light and thin compared to, say, The Exorcist's digibook Blu-ray it was like a night and day difference...
> 
> I don't think, as I have been saying, that this is going to be the definitive release of Carpenter's seminal classic; Anchor Bay is going to, unfortunately, milk this cash cow for all its worth over the coming decades most likely. Interesting that Shout! Factory didn't make some kind of licensing agreement to re-release the original film in a be all, end all edition or somehow work details out with Trancas International films, Mr. Akkad and Universal to do some kind of encompassing box set of these...


I think the digibook is neat. It has pics and information about the film but I do agree on the feel cheap part. You need to handle it with care was the first thing I thought after opening.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I think the digibook is neat. It has pics and information about the film but I do agree on the feel cheap part. You need to handle it with care was the first thing I thought after opening.


Oh, I bet it has cool things about the film inside, as did The Exorcist's digibook package -- but in my opinion, Halloween is just as seminal and monumental a piece of cinema that Anchor Bay COULD have packed it with lots of stuff to make it thicker; it just appeared kind of cheap...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Oh, I bet it has cool things about the film inside, as did The Exorcist's digibook package -- but in my opinion, Halloween is just as seminal and monumental a piece of cinema that Anchor Bay COULD have packed it with lots of stuff to make it thicker; it just appeared kind of cheap...


I'm now thinking about getting the Exorcist digibook lol!


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I'm now thinking about getting the Exorcist digibook lol!


Pretty nice package for a fan; though I didn't, personally, see or hear much of an improvement (on Blu-ray) over the re-release of the film as "The Version You've Never Seen" on DVD with remastered elements and a reworked, aggressive Dolby 5.1 EX mix. Here's the review I did on it:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...age-reviews-exorcist-blu-ray-warner-bros.html


----------



## asere

Buddy will you be watching Halloween tomorrow?


----------



## Osage_Winter

Asere,

I didn't see this post by you until after I commented in the _R.I.P.D._ review thread -- indeed, last night I watched the original _Halloween_ on the THX DVD I still had, plus _Halloween II_ and half of _III_.

I was going to buy the 35th Anniversary Blu-ray of _Halloween_ at my local Target because I was advised it dropped to as low as 13 bucks...but when we got there yesterday all they had left were versions of the Blu-ray OUT OF their digibook special packaging and at a price that was HIGHER than 13 bucks -- so I just skipped it and revisited the THX DVD last night.


----------



## asere

I saw the 35th the week it came out. Last night took the kids to trick or treat. 13 bucks is a good price I'd say.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> I saw the 35th the week it came out. Last night took the kids to trick or treat. 13 bucks is a good price I'd say.


What did the kids go as?

The reason I didn't pick up the 35th Anniversary is because when I went to get it on the 31st, my local Target didn't offer them in the special "digibook" packaging which I thought made a big part of this re-release, being that Anchor Bay gave us a stripped-down, bare-bones joke of a basic Blu-ray the first time out, disappointing fans like me...


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> What did the kids go as?
> 
> The reason I didn't pick up the 35th Anniversary is because when I went to get it on the 31st, my local Target didn't offer them in the special "digibook" packaging which I thought made a big part of this re-release, being that Anchor Bay gave us a stripped-down, bare-bones joke of a basic Blu-ray the first time out, disappointing fans like me...


The boys went as a zombie and Mickey Mouse. The girl as sleeping beauty.
I think you are correct the THX version is the best so far.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> The boys went as a zombie and Mickey Mouse. The girl as sleeping beauty.


Cool! 



> I think you are correct the THX version is the best so far.


I don't recall if you had answered this in an earlier thread discussion, but do you own any of the THX DVD releases?


----------



## asere

Osage_Winter said:


> Cool!
> 
> I don't recall if you had answered this in an earlier thread discussion, but do you own any of the THX DVD releases?


Yes I mentioned it earlier. The THX version I own has the hologram.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> Yes I mentioned it earlier. The THX version I own has the hologram.


Oh, right, right -- my apologies; when doing so much online correspondence, it gets difficult to remember conversations sometimes...

The version you have is the two-disc Limited Edition I believe, yes? Looks like THIS?:










If so, I own the SINGLE DISC version of this two-disc package, which contains the THX transfer in both wide and full screen versions on the same disc, plus the "Unmasked" documentary...the cover is kinda cheap and lame and looks like this:


----------



## asere

No need to apologize. Yes I have the one with the knife in the pic. Both cover versions look cool to me.


----------



## Osage_Winter

asere said:


> No need to apologize.


Was just explaining why I didn't remember after you stated "Yes, I stated earlier..." :T



> Yes I have the one with the knife in the pic. Both cover versions look cool to me.


Yeah; I think by the time I tracked down a DVD copy of this film the Limited Edition runs -- like you picked up -- were already gone; in my case, though, it doesn't really matter because I am not really into the "extras" anyway and the single-disc version that I have contains the THX transfer master (albeit with a full screen version on the same disc, taking up precious compression space)...but it doesn't have the cool holographic image like yours does...


----------

